# What are these scrapers for?



## JoeSixPack74 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know what scrapers are for but what are these scrapers used for?  Years ago when I got my lathe a friend of mine gave them to me.  He found them in a pole barn he was tearing down.  They are marked "Mound Special Hollow Ground Scraping Tools, No. 2 set of 6".  I have never seen any with a curve like the four have.  Somebody in the past ground off part of the triangle scraper instead of putting a handle on it.  The two with wooden handles are not part of the set they were made by my Dad when he was an apprentice at GM.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 14, 2013)

Those curved ones are called "Spoon Scrapers" and are used to scrape Inside diameter bearings.  Like the throw of a punch press connecting rod, the inside of a babbit or bronze spindle bearing / bushings.  You slide or pull then sideways.  The triangle one is also for scraping ID's or deburing holes.  The other 2 look like Anderson Brother hand scrapers used for scraping and flaking machine tool ways.  Clean off the sides of the scrapers and see if you can see Anderson engraved  stamped into them.  They might be copies too, as many people copied them.  What plant did he work at?  I have taught scraping classes at 8 divisions of GM.

If I were you I would put them on Ebay and sell them.  If not, PM me if you want to sell them.   I interested.

Rich


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Feb 15, 2013)

That explains the curve of the scrapers.  I believe my father worked in Flint, that was before I was born.  He moved to Milwaukee when they opened the new plant there years ago.  Around 1973 or 74.  The other two have no markings on them. Don't think I will be putting them on eBay, I have a thing about parting with tools...  )  Plus I use the triangle one, that one is handy.


----------

